# Seeking Used Plow for 1998 F150



## ptbrady (Sep 13, 2004)

I am looking for a used plow setup for a 1998 F150 for personal use. I keep scanning ebay etc. but am coming up empty. Please email if you have one you are looking to get rid of...I am located in Connecticut but am willing to travel a distance to pick up. thanks in advance - Pat


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

There is a guy in Maine who seems to have tons of used fishers that he sells and installs his email is [email protected] he may be able to help you out. I also know of a place in Westport MA that sells new and used fishers. You should probley not even bother with the guys who also sell new plows because they sometimes only have 1 0r 2 used plows laying around. They don't go after them like people who sell them out of their garages do.


----------

